# Sicily - Fatal Fascination.



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

...


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

The city of *Trapani *on the west coast.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

An overview of* Trapani.*


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

View of *Trapani and the Egadi Islands from Erice.*


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

*Trapani.*


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

*La Kalsa, Palermo*










*Theatro Politeama, Palermo*










*Capuchin Catacombs, Palermo.*


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Piazza del duomo,* Syracuse.*










as above










[/B]










*Syracuse from the sea.*


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

The world heritage city of* Modica,* in the south-east.


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Very beautiful photos!!! Sicily is amazing!
Do you have a Canon PowerShot?


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

The world heritage city of* Noto* in the south-east.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Dr.Seltsam said:


> Very beautiful photos!!! Sicily is amazing!
> Do you have a Canon PowerShot?


No, just a little Panasonic Lumix FS10. But the light in sicily is gorgeous and that makes taking a nice image easier.

Have you been to Sicily?


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

The town of *Corleone.* There is an *anti-mafia museum* here.


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

No, unfortunately not! But when I see your photos, I definitely want to go there! Really nice! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## _BPS_ (Feb 7, 2005)

Beautiful!

Last January, I went to a small town outside Messina to attend a wedding. It was one of the most beautiful places I ever saw in my life. I wish I could've traveled further into Sicily, but time restricted my visit. Worst of all, I forgot my camera in Rome, so I only took a few cellphone photos (mostly from the wedding). 

This reminds me... that I should probably update my Italy thread with the hundreds of photos I took.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Market in* Catania.*










*Catania *rooftops.









*Roman ruins, Catania*


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Dr.Seltsam said:


> No, unfortunately not! But when I see your photos, I definitely want to go there! Really nice! Thank you for sharing!


Heidelburg: another place I've wanted to visit for ages. Have you posted any photographs of it?


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Images from* Marsala* in the South West.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

The* duomo in Palermo.*


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

The *duomo in Noto.*


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

openlyJane said:


> Heidelburg: another place I've wanted to visit for ages. Have you posted any photographs of it?


Yes, I have!  Click here.


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

openlyJane said:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:cheers:, nice. Great pictures.


----------



## Bradd (Sep 1, 2009)

Amazing pics! Sicily is one of the most beautiful place that I've gone! I love Marsala's wines!


----------



## -{ Rick }- (Aug 2, 2005)

Beautiful photos, thank you :cheers:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Beautiful pics from Sicily....:cheers:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks.Glad that you enjoyed them.  I feel another trip is on the cards - this time to Ragusa, Scicli and Agrigento.

Regarding Marsala and its wine; we took a trip to a vineyard that produced Marsala on the last visit - to be be able to taste it in the location it was produced was lovely.

incidentally, it was a Liverpool merchant that initially 'discovered' Marsala and brought it back to England, where it then became a popular drink.


----------



## Dalla contea (Apr 12, 2008)

openlyJane said:


> Thanks.Glad that you enjoyed them.  I feel another trip is on the cards - this time to Ragusa, Scicli and Agrigento



If you want some more information about your trip, do not hesitate and contact me via pm or write in this 3d :hi:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Thank you; I may well do that!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great updates as well from Sicily


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

great shots of a charming island.
thanks for them.


----------



## Dalla contea (Apr 12, 2008)

Hyblaean Mountains near Ragusa










Mount Etna and the gulf of Catania










Mount Etna and the Aeolian Islands


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

^^Thanks for contributing those images. It is interesting to see skiing on Etna.

What level of skiing is possible - are there formal runs? Ski -lifts?


----------



## Dalla contea (Apr 12, 2008)

yes, there are 3 ski lift, 1 chairlift and 1 gondola lift, the sky season start in january until march. Please excuse my poor english.


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Stunning pics. Enjoyed them all.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Thank you :cheers:


----------



## Eletrix (May 10, 2004)

^^
Beautiful pics Openlyjane, grazie!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice updates from Sicily....kay:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

^^Thank you both. 

God, I love Sicily


----------



## Lijman (Jul 12, 2008)

..


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

....


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

.....


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

.....


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

....


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

....


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

....


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

.....


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

.....


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

absolutely a charming island and a perfect place to have a romantic vacation.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

^^It is a fantastic place to visit - it has it all! :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

For any of you who live in Britain, and are interested in Sicily,* BBC3/4? *are showing ten episodes of the Sicilian detective series *'Inspector **Montalbano' * - starting *tonight at 9pm*.

Inspector Montalbano is a detective, created by the author Camillieri - he is a fantastic character - played by the ( gorgeous) actor Luca Zingaretti: Unique, charismatic and anti establishment.

The settings are fantastic - mainly in Ragusa province, and there is a wonderful, often comic, array of characters. 

Very Italian, very Sicilian. :banana:


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

_openlyJane_ photo's simple...

amazing! 

:applause: :applause: :applause:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

^^It's a real compliment that you like them, with you being Italian. Thanks.


----------



## iltuttologo (Jul 14, 2011)

stunning shots, many tks jane









take a look at these pics:

Sicily island of volcanoes *flickr.com/photos/[email protected]*


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Lots of great historical architecture over there. That temple in Selinunte looks enormous!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Just awesome; well done :applause:


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

If anyone had any curiosity, questions or need help to make a trip or holiday in Sicily, this is the thread where all can seek advice, suggestions or other rental:

 SICILIA turistica


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

.....


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Great pics, Jane! What Jane says is true, folks. When people set up their own photo threads in Urban Showcase, usually it is just for their own photos. Always check with the author of the thread before posting, and as she says it makes sense to start new threads. But only put these threads in Urban Showcase if you have taken the pictures yourselves, otherwise put them in Cityscapes and Skyline Photos, *with proper creditation*! Thanks.


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

This is a really good thread. I have to get myself to Sicily!!:cheers:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

^^Me too! Next time, Ragusa. :cheers:


----------



## Silano (Feb 28, 2012)

My father was Sicilian and I've ever lived in Messina. Probably those years during my stay in Sicily were one of my better.

Great photos, amazing thread!

_La Sicilia è un vero capriccio della natura!_


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Silano said:


> My father was Sicilian and I've ever lived in Messina. Probably those years during my stay in Sicily were one of my better.
> 
> Great photos, amazing thread!
> 
> _La Sicilia è un vero capriccio della natura!_


Thank-you. I so much look forward to returning to Sicily; and Messina is on my list of yet to visit places.


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

nice pics


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

openlyJane said:


> View from *Erice*:


Beautiful view...:hi:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Yes, and beyond those clouds on the horizon, Palermo beckons....


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I apologise for the deletions & subsequent messiness of this thread. I will be creating a whole new Sicily thread after my visit to Ragusa province, later in the year.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ We will wait for that thread, jane


----------

